# where can i get shrimp nets that i can tow with my boat



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

:fishing::fishing:i need shrimp nets that i can tow behind my boat but i can not find any if anyone knows any places or websites please let me know


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

That would be Illegal!


----------

